# FarCry 5 kostenlos bei Gigabyte



## Tinba (7. April 2018)

Moin,

derzeit wird ja kräftig beworben, dass man bei einem Kauf von Gigabyte Mainboards FarCry 5 kostenlos erhält. Hierzu muss man sein Mainboard beim Aorus-Club registrieren, hier kann man jedoch nur Grafikkarten oder Laptops eingeben. Eine Teilnahme an der Aktion ist somit gar nicht möglich. Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass man dort seine Produkte nicht registrieren kann? Einen Support für solche Fragen finde ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## drstoecker (7. April 2018)

Welche Boards nehmen dran Teil? Link?


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2018)

Farcry 5 kostenlos bei Kauf eines GigaBYTE Mainboards - mydealz.de


----------



## keinnick (7. April 2018)

Tinba schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> derzeit wird ja kräftig beworben, dass man bei einem Kauf von Gigabyte Mainboards FarCry 5 kostenlos erhält. Hierzu muss man sein Mainboard beim Aorus-Club registrieren, hier kann man jedoch nur Grafikkarten oder Laptops eingeben. Eine Teilnahme an der Aktion ist somit gar nicht möglich. Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass man dort seine Produkte nicht registrieren kann? Einen Support für solche Fragen finde ich leider auch nicht.



Für mich liest sich das etwas anders: Gigabyte Aktion - So bekommen Sie Ihre Vollversion von Far Cry 5 - Ubisoft Kundenservice


----------



## Andi-Latte (15. April 2018)

Apropo Far Cry 5 kostenlos… ist schon wieder geknackt worden… das geht ja immer schneller… Denuvo ist absolut unnütz!


----------



## keinnick (15. April 2018)

Es soll trotzdem Leute geben, die für Leistung bezahlen wollen. Du gehörst offensichtlich nicht dazu.


----------

